
CloudEvents: a common specification for describing event data - forrestbrazeal
http://cloudevents.io/
======
mindcrime
It'll be interesting to see how this compares with ActivityStrea.ms[1], which
- at first blush - seems like it could cover some of the same ground.

[1]: [http://activitystrea.ms/](http://activitystrea.ms/)

